# Confusion?



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Girls

As alot of you, i got a letter about private tx.  So i have to return a form to them ticking a particular box, options are Active, Remain Suspended, Removed.  So initially i thought yes i want to be activated on the list and be offered tx asap but the more i think about it, im still waiting on an MRI Scan appointment and then most likely will need surgery and theres no way thats going to be done quickly.  If i activate and my offer of tx comes up but i havent had my surgery yet then i will be put to the bottom of the list again, you can only do this twice before they remove your name altogether.  But if i Suspend on the list and i get my surgery sooner i will have to wait another 6 months to be activated again...... 

What do i do?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Babyd, it seems loads of us got that letter at the weekend! I think if you havent already given the rfc a call it might be wise to do that, as you are really in their hands at the moment waiting on review, etc so cant make any decision. 

We are waiting on our review after nhs tx before deciding on our next option, but i already know that it will def not be with rfc so will be removing our name from list. 

If only our difficult decisions were about what winter boots we should buy instead of tx options....

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Katie

I did give them a call and was told that i can defer tx on medical grounds and wont lose my place.  So at least thats something but like you even after i get surgery (if needed) im going somewhere else for my next go, possibly origin.

Your so right... decisions like this are so hard


----------

